

PR Passion – Why Startups Should Never Outsource Public Relations - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/prpassion/
Explains why startups should keep public relations in-house during their early days.
======
matthewmeredith
Totally agree!

PR firms are good at closing you and then moving on to the next startup sucker

